# ground blinds



## vnhunt (May 19, 2005)

blinds for turkey, or deer, I am questining on the quality of ground blinds?
am looking at double bull, the boondock, ect. Weight is a factor ease of setup the best factor?


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

double bull, hands down. carbon lined, spacious, quick set-up, and tight fabric walls so they don't flap in the wind. i have a matrix and i love it. it's not real heavy...i think it weighs about 20 lbs in the pack. i have also looked at that blind that scheels makes. i think it's called boondocks or something like that, but that one looked like a decent blind too.


----------



## vnhunt (May 19, 2005)

I have borrowed a few, and now time to buy.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Kase, are you sure the DB are carbon lined. I think it is just a black interior. Didn't think the DB guys believed much in the carbon stuff and to activate the carbon, a person would have to heat the blind up.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

DC

yeah, i'm not sure i guess. i thought they were...? i'll do some checking. you're right there really is no way to activate it if they are...you'd have to throw the damn thing in the dryer or oven


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

they talk a little bit about scent consealment on the website i guess, but they never say anything about carbon. they must just mean that your scent is supposed to stay in the blind. i never worried about it much because i wear scent blocker when i'm in there anyway...if it's not too warm. otherwise i just wear all black from the waist up.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

My brother and I just bought the Scheels Boondocks. Have not used it yet,but it will get used very soon for turkeys. It sets up the same as the Double Bull, but two things sold me on it. The price and the magnetic windows. Instead of zippers the windows have magnets; quick and quiet. Yeah the Matrix has 360 shooting but with the rear windows in the Boondock, you pretty much have 360 shooting. Lastly, if I remember right, the Boondocks windows are a little bigger (height). They both are good blinds. I can't wait to hunt out of one.


----------



## bowextremest91 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the double bull is a great blind but if you are looking for something cheaper a full draw 2X is a great blind for one person but if you want to have more than one person then i would go with the double bull i hope this helps you find the blind you want and dont get in a hurry make sure you have enough room to draw back in it. good luck and safe hunting


----------



## vnhunt (May 19, 2005)

thanks for feedback, someone offered me a used double bull t5. it is an older one in fair shape. I bought it and have set it up. I think it will be great. I will try it this weekend. thanks again vnhunt


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

if your looking for a sweet blind for the money, look at the scheels one Its almost as big as the double bull inside, like 320 degrees of shooting. and its only 250.00


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have both. The Double Bull sewing is more quality. Some of the zippers in my Boondocks were plugged with thread. I personally don't like so much open. I had two sides, and one small window open on my boondocks last week, I was watching for a Tom right in front of me, and the sucker circled and was only five or six yards to my left. He caught my silhouette when I moved to look for him.

The Double Bull open and close mechanism is a lot smoother. I can take it down in less than ten seconds. It takes me four five minutes sometimes with the Boondocks. I have to fight with that thing. The hubs are not as smooth and bind when your taking it down. It goes up good, but the hubs bind a lot when taking it down.

I purchased the new camo pattern in the Boondocks, just for a turkey hunt in the badlands. The vegetation on it looks almost like silver sage.


----------



## littleflick (Apr 20, 2007)

What are some thoughts on ground blinds for deer that are naturally made?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

If at all possible, hang a treestand.. If using a ground blind your better off using your hunting blind then brushing it in. Natural ground blinds have to many negatives IMO. Your already at some disadvantages for hunting out of a blind, why give yourself more?


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

We use alot of ground blinds here and I have used tents and natural blinds. Some of the best natural blinds are cedar trees if you can find them. good cover and scent cover. The disadvantage to natural blinds is the wind has to be perfect. There is nothing more exciting than being eye to eye with a big buck.


----------

